# So-Called Magical DD $6.50 Deliveries



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

There is a guy on YouTube by the name of Jon Green (in Greenville,SC). He recently posted a YouTube video raving about $6.50 deliveries and saying they often had big hidden tips.

To his credit, he seemed like an honest guy. So I decided to dig deeper. I found 25 deliveries that I accepted from DD that were initially $6.50 and checked each one to see what it ended up paying.

Here are the results:

16 had no hidden tips
3 had 50-cent hidden tips (hat tip to “
“fitty”)
3 had $1 hidden tips
1 had a $1.50 hidden tip
1 had a $2 hidden tip
1 had a $4 hidden tip

So, even with a small sample size (just 25 deliveries), the results were not promising at all.

My sample size was 25- the video had a sample size of JUST THREE!

BOTTOM LINE: I don’t typically get excited unless I get, say, an unexpected $5 extra. I respectfully submit that DD deliveries announced to drivers as $6.50 are no more special than those announced as $7 or $8.50 or any other amount.

I know all about UE’s maximum $8 tip included with the initial offer. Does anyone know of any way to figure out in advance about large (say $5+) hidden tips with DD?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My experience has been that if an order is more than $10 and ends in a weird number ($11.14 for example) it almost always pays out higher. Usually by at least a few dollars. Sometimes substantially higher.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is a guy on YouTube by the name of Jon Green (in Greenville,SC). He recently posted a YouTube video raving about $6.50 deliveries and saying they often had big hidden tips.
> 
> To his credit, he seemed like an honest guy. So I decided to dig deeper. I found 25 deliveries that I accepted from DD that were initially $6.50 and checked each one to see what it ended up paying.
> 
> ...


The problem is DD is always changing. In my market it used to be that if an offer said "$8.50" it had a higher payout in it. That changed. The number seems to be much more random now to the point that I don't believe there is a "magic" number anymore.

Instead of looking for the "magic" number, I use experience. What restaurant it's from, miles, size of the order, and the location it's going.

For a simple, easy example, if the order is from a high end steakhouse with an typical order value of over $100, and the offer shown is $4.25, you can play the percentages that the payout will be much higher. Of course it often isn't that simple.

History is the best predictor of the future. With a lot of experience and a solid knowledge of your restaurants, their clientele, etc.etc. you can successfully play the odds. Nothings 100% though. Sucks to be new without that knowledge and statistical history.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bit off tipic .
7 was the normal. Today its 4. My acc rating continues to drop. These rates are so pore its a all time record . 
Today i refuse twenty orders to accept one to be profitable or have at least over a dollar mile . This is a good thing. All the rookies will accept those 2 and 4 dollar orders .Add up there cash at the end of the day. Say shit ! I really made nothing !. Quit . Then the senior drivers can cherry pick again . Rates will have to go back up. DD will be paying for all that wasted food .


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*$8+ IS THE TRUE SWEETSPOT FOR HIDDEN TIPS…ANYTHING FROM DECENT RESTAURANTS WITH A ODD CHANGE AMOUNT IS LIKELY TO HOLD A HIDDEN TIP…DONT EXPECT A FAST FOOD ORDER TO HAVE ANY..I HAVE NEVER TAKEN A FAST FOOD ORDER AND I NEVER WILL…*


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*AGAIN ACCEPTANCE RATE MEANS NOTHING,ACCEPTANCE RATE MEANS NOTHING….YOU CANNOT GET DEACTIVATED FOR ACCEPTANCE RATE…ALL GIG COMPANIES HAVE LOST LAWSUITS AGAINST THEM FOR THIS REASON…..*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is a guy on YouTube by the name of Jon Green (in Greenville,SC). He recently posted a YouTube video raving about $6.50 deliveries and saying they often had big hidden tips.
> 
> To his credit, he seemed like an honest guy. So I decided to dig deeper. I found 25 deliveries that I accepted from DD that were initially $6.50 and checked each one to see what it ended up paying.
> 
> ...


Take what most Youtube gig work vloggers say with a grain of salt. Many of their claims are lies, and even the ones who are doing as well they claim work in unicorn markets that are not typical of the vast majority of drivers.

Despite their claims of loving gig work, I believe the goal of most vloggers is to make enough money off Youtube so they can quit driving. Unfortunately for the vloggers, years of gig work pay cuts has decimated viewership. Viewership is a tiny fraction of what it was 4 or 5 years ago. With every pay cut, viewership declines even more.

You can tell which vloggers don't drive by their lack of current info about this business. The info they provide is outdated. The fat click-baiter who does videos from his car is a good example of that.

Thus, it's in the best interests of vloggers to make gig work appear as lucrative as possible even if they have to mislead their viewers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> My experience has been that if an order is more than $10 and ends in a weird number ($11.14 for example) it almost always pays out higher. Usually by at least a few dollars. Sometimes substantially higher.


Not in my market. Here they're unpredictable.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

IF YOU TAKE THE TRASH GARBAGE ORDERS YOU WONT MAKE ANY MONEY…I WORK IN A SMALL MARKET AND MAKE GREAT MONEY ON JUST THE WEEKENDS…DRIVING
AMAZON FLEX 
UBEREATS 
DOORDASH 

CHERRY-PICKING ALL THE BEST MOST PROFITABLE ORDERS..


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

DonnieBrasco said:


> IF YOU TAKE THE TRASH GARBAGE ORDERS YOU WONT MAKE ANY MONEY…I WORK IN A SMALL MARKET AND MAKE GREAT MONEY ON JUST THE WEEKENDS…DRIVING
> AMAZON FLEX
> UBEREATS
> DOORDASH
> ...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *$8+ IS THE TRUE SWEETSPOT FOR HIDDEN TIPS…ANYTHING FROM DECENT RESTAURANTS WITH A ODD CHANGE AMOUNT IS LIKELY TO HOLD A HIDDEN TIP…DONT EXPECT A FAST FOOD ORDER TO HAVE ANY..I HAVE NEVER TAKEN A FAST FOOD ORDER AND I NEVER WILL…*


I respectfully have a different viewpoint from your assessment of fast food places. I keep a list of restaurants where I’ve gotten $10+ tips and there are 15 fast foods restaurants that fit the bill.

That said, there is definitely a learning curve with FF places. For instance:

1) Trying to figure out which places serve customers quickly, even when there is a long line.

2) Being prepared for issues like people ordering eggs at midnight who don’t realize McD doesn’t do all day breakfast anymore.

3) Being prepared for late at night when McD and some others only accept cash due to systems being backed up.

4) And much more…

RE: The odd tip amount on deals above $8- it doesn’t seem to apply to Papa John’s pizza.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I respectfully have a different viewpoint from your assessment of fast food places. I keep a list of restaurants where I’ve gotten $10+ tips and there are 15 fast foods restaurants that fit the bill.
> 
> That said, there is definitely a learning curve with FF places. For instance:
> 
> ...


PAPA JOHNS STEALS A PORTION OF THE TIPS FROM THE DRIVER AND HAVE BEEN CAUGHT DOING IT…AUTOMATICALLY DECLINE…


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is a guy on YouTube by the name of Jon Green (in Greenville,SC). He recently posted a YouTube video raving about $6.50 deliveries and saying they often had big hidden tips.
> 
> To his credit, he seemed like an honest guy. So I decided to dig deeper. I found 25 deliveries that I accepted from DD that were initially $6.50 and checked each one to see what it ended up paying.
> 
> ...


your taking shitty trips ..anything for $4 and less than 2 miles is a waste of time there usually poor tip or no tip, when you go to pick up a 8 item order and it's says $6.50 jeep it its pay like $12 in my area usually like 3 to 4 miles..stay away from fast food neighborhoods and go to more upscale income and restaurant areas even if it 10 to 15 miles away ..you will thank me later for sure


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *$8+ IS THE TRUE SWEETSPOT FOR HIDDEN TIPS…ANYTHING FROM DECENT RESTAURANTS WITH A ODD CHANGE AMOUNT IS LIKELY TO HOLD A HIDDEN TIP…DONT EXPECT A FAST FOOD ORDER TO HAVE ANY..I HAVE NEVER TAKEN A FAST FOOD ORDER AND I NEVER WILL…*


yes I had a $8 one for 13 pizzas .07 of a mile away... I ask the girl how much that bill was she said $137 BOOM $18 TIP!!..$26 for taking 13 shitty lil caesars pizza's to a park ..lol


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Don't go for that 'hidden tip' crap. It's a BS conspiracy theory. The customers are just adding the tip after delivery. Do you really think Doortrash would use room on their system to create a program that randomly hides tips?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Don't go for that 'hidden tip' crap. It's a BS conspiracy theory. The customers are just adding the tip after delivery. Do you really think Doortrash would use room on their system to create a program that randomly hides tips?


Is that sarcasm?

Or are you ignorant of the DD policy of understating tips on the initial offer screen?

Guessing you think all those messages on UE that the customer increased your tip after delivery are factual. UE hides tips also.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Is that sarcasm?
> 
> Or are you ignorant of the DD policy of understating tips on the initial offer screen?
> 
> Guessing you think all those messages on UE that the customer increased your tip after delivery are factual. UE hides tips also.


The customers can and sometimes do increase the tip after delivery. Doortrash has nothing to do with it. There's no 'policy of understating the tip'.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> There is a guy on YouTube by the name of Jon Green (in Greenville,SC). He recently posted a YouTube video raving about $6.50 deliveries and saying they often had big hidden tips.
> 
> To his credit, he seemed like an honest guy. So I decided to dig deeper. I found 25 deliveries that I accepted from DD that were initially $6.50 and checked each one to see what it ended up paying.
> 
> ...


In my area, the number where they begin hiding tips is $6.75. Maybe I will try a few $6.50 to see if they lowered it.
It is a fact, not a conspiracy theory.
There may or may not be a problem with your sample deliveries.
Things like where you picked up from, and where you delivered, the size of your order.
People that actually tip well, will order from high and mighty expensive restaurants, but also from McD, Chipotle, Taco Bell.
I can't believe we are still discussing whether or not DD hides tips.

The whole idea behind hiding tips is to bait you. Every order will NOT neccessarily have a hidden tip.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> The customers can and sometimes do increase the tip after delivery. Doortrash has nothing to do with it. There's no 'policy of understating the tip'.


Someone said this before me, but I don’t think they can add an extra tip in the 2.7 seconds that I close the order as I’m walking away from the door. Now maybe after I let them know that I’m on my way with their food they get all happy and then add it


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

UE specifically hides tip amounts over $8 - and lies to the driver that the customer tipped "extra" when the customer most likely offered more than $8 to begin with. Still, the $8 tip I'm shown on those orders has always been enough for me to take it (unless it's a fast-food place known to be drive-thru only - "excessive wait time" for this is my most common cancellation reason.)

I haven't tried DD or GH, but if I did decide to try stacking, I would try GH first with all the problems with DD I've been reading about on UP.N. Meanwhile, I'm Diamond on UE and making it work for me - >70% acceptance, <5% cancellation and never taking anything less than $5. Other markets may make that last part impossible.

But then again, if UE is working this well for me with the complaints about that on UP.N, maybe I could actually make DD work as well?


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> Don't go for that 'hidden tip' crap. It's a BS conspiracy theory. The customers are just adding the tip after delivery. Do you really think Doortrash would use room on their system to create a program that randomly hides tips?


customers don't add the tip on DD it's instant pay you don't have to wait for your tips uber its a free for all I've never been shorted on DD but numerous times on Uber and not 1 delivery issue people on Uber tip bait all the time ...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

shorttrips=$ said:


> customers don't add the tip on DD it's instant pay you don't have to wait for your tips uber its a free for all I've never been shorted on DD but numerous times on Uber and not 1 delivery issue people on Uber tip bait all the time ...


Actually, customers can add tips after delivery on Doortrash. There's one time I know for a fact it happened to me. Customers have up to two weeks to add extra. 
As for tip hiding, Doortrash doesn't exactly hide the tip only to reveal it after delivery. They have no way to do this. What they do is they filter the orders to take part of the tip and then they use it for promotions.
Both GrubHub and UberEats give the customer an hour after delivery to add to the tip. It has happened to me a handful of times. UberEats allows customers to retract all or part of the tip. That hasn't happened to me very often.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> Actually, customers can add tips after delivery on Doortrash. There's one time I know for a fact it happened to me. Customers have up to two weeks to add extra.
> As for tip hiding, Doortrash doesn't exactly hide the tip only to reveal it after delivery. They have no way to do this. What they do is they take part of it and use it for promotions.
> Both GrubHub and UberEats give the customer an hour after delivery to add to the tip. It has happened to me a handful of times. UberEats allows customers to retract all or part of the tip. That hasn't happened to me very often.


ME EITHER!..LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Doortrash doesn't exactly hide the tip only to reveal it after delivery.


That’s exactly what they do, it’s not even a secret. It’s not a policy they hide, they admit it. It was put into place to try and get drivers to take $3 offers by making them think there may be a hidden tip on it.

I’ve been doing DD for several years, these aren’t even debatable facts:

First they got caught stealing tips. Tony Xu the founder and CEO had to publicly admit it. He said they were taking individual tips to better subsidize low/no tip customer orders. This is an admitted fact.
In 2019 there was then a brief period where they fully disclosed the offer value on each order.
After they went public, and under stockholder pressure to become profitable, they greatly reduced the offer values and started with the $3 offers. Drivers didn’t take them so they started this scheme of holding back the full offer value and went on a major campaign to put on new drivers. This is what we still have today. It’s not a conspiracy but a stated DD policy.
Google it if you don’t believe it. It’s not something Tony Xu hides.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Why would the possibility of uncovering one of these "hidden tips" be restricted to offers of $6.50 and up? Why not $5.75 or $4.26? Why is there a magic number? That seems counter to the purpose of tip-hiding in the first place.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why would the possibility of uncovering one of these "hidden tips" be restricted to offers of $6.50 and up? Why not $5.75 or $4.26? Why is there a magic number? That seems counter to the purpose of tip-hiding in the first place.


That is a very good question.
Ask DD. They are the ones doing it.
Although, for example, at $2.75 which is the lowest till now in my area, there is nothing to hide.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why would the possibility of uncovering one of these "hidden tips" be restricted to offers of $6.50 and up? Why not $5.75 or $4.26? Why is there a magic number? That seems counter to the purpose of tip-hiding in the first place.


I don't think there is a magic number anymore. When it first started in my market $7.50 was the "magic" number, then it changed to $6.50. That became too predictable so they stopped. As far as I'm concerned there is no "magic" number anymore.

Last year, many drivers started using the "pirate" Para app. The. Para app was coded to work with the DD app and give drivers the hidden full offer value. This allowed drivers to see the full value and cheat their system.

I never used the para app because they wanted too much private information to sign up. I saw plenty of drivers using it though and some showed me how it was working. When DD found out how widespread it's use was they recoded their app to block the para app from working so it's no longer able to decode the full value rendering it useless.

@Rickos69, I guy I knew that was using the para app told me their wasn't a magic number but that it was pretty random. He did say that the original offers under $5 almost never changed.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I don't think there is a magic number anymore. When it first started in my market $7.50 was the "magic" number, then it changed to $6.50. That became too predictable so they stopped. As far as I'm concerned there is no "magic" number anymore.
> 
> Last year, many drivers started using the "pirate" Para app. The. Para app was coded to work with the DD app and give drivers the hidden full offer value. This allowed drivers to see the full value and cheat their system.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge it is at $6.75 in my area.
There are some situations where I will get a $6.50, or a $6.25 or even a $6.00.
Quick, in and out, maximum total of 2 miles.
I will accept those if it is during the dead time.
Usually Sat, Sun, after lunch. They actually add up.
I have yet to see even one tip change from those upon delivery.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Last night I accepted an order for $25 that paid me $27 after delivery. I had another last night that I accepted for $18 that paid me $37.

I only accept orders over $10 and most of them end up paying more. I did accept a few last night for $12 and that's all they paid. There is no magical formula to figure out if an order will pay more.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> Don't go for that 'hidden tip' crap. It's a BS conspiracy theory. The customers are just adding the tip after delivery. Do you really think Doortrash would use room on their system to create a program that randomly hides tips?


I used to think that it was a conspiracy theory because I never got many DD orders over $7 in my area or if they were they were too far for the money. Since experimenting I have seen that tip hiding is in fact real with DD. But it usually amounts to <3$ so not really anything to be excited over.

Now I'm starting to see it on UE orders too. Tips being hidden. And also hidden Surge payments on UE too especially with long runs. I had a $12 for 8 miles order end up as over $28 thanks to a surprise fat surge. So that is something to consider. I guess it is a UE countermeasure to cherry picking.


----------

